# Kolonaki Nursery/Babysitting



## mrtropicana (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, I am moving to Kolonaki in August with my wife and child. He will be 1 year and 3 months but all of the nurseries I've looked at seem to only take children from 2 years. Can anyone recommend a nursery in central Athens that will take him - or recommend an alternaitve solution, i.e. a babysitter or a nanny that will come to the apartment on a part time basis?

Thanks!


----------

